# Community-Schnäppchen: Alle Deals von PCGH-Lesern im Überblick [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Community-Schnäppchen: Alle Deals von PCGH-Lesern im Überblick [Werbung]*

						Alle von der Community eingereichten Deals sind hier zu finden. Du kannst auch selbst Deals einreichen, mit einigen Shops verdienst du dabei sogar Geld.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Community-Schnäppchen: Alle Deals von PCGH-Lesern im Überblick [Werbung]*


----------



## onkel-foehn (6. Mai 2020)

ASUS Dual Radeon RX 5700 OC Evo ab &euro;' '299,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## maverick80 (7. Mai 2020)

netter preis


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (7. Mai 2020)

Hab hier auch was gefunden 

ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2060 GAMING 6 GB  High End Grafikkarte - Grafikkarten PCI Express - computeruniverse | computeruniverse


----------



## Leonidas_I (23. Mai 2020)

Ein Teil der Deals ist wirklich merkwürdig. 
89,07 € statt 93,18
178,98 € statt 184,99
796,99 € statt 811
539,90 € statt 549

Die tollsten Deals dann:
128 € statt 129
107 € statt 108,97

Weder wird das irgendjemanden zum Kauf verleiten, noch ist das ein Deal!

Oh yeah, ich spare einen Euro bei einem 3-stelligen Kaufpreis!


----------



## piti_the_drummer (29. Mai 2020)

Lega Harry Potter, sehr geil *lach*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (16. Juli 2020)

Auf der Übersichtsseite der News steht bei der XFX Radeon VII ein Preis von 599 Euro. Der tatsächliche Preis liegt aber bei 559 Euro.

Schreibt Ihr den kurzen Infotext selbst oder wurde warum auch immer automatisch ein falscher Preis übernommen?


----------



## tammer (20. Juli 2020)

lohnt sich der 27er IPS Monitor ?


----------



## bushfeuer (21. Juli 2020)

tammer schrieb:


> lohnt sich der 27er IPS Monitor ?



Ich habe den Monitor seit einem Dreivierteljahr im Einsatz und bin sehr zufrieden (bin allerdings auch von einem 10 Jahre alten 24" FullHD TN-Monitor gekommen...).


----------



## sethdiabolos (26. Juli 2020)

Ohne Meckern zu wollen, Mindfactory hatte vor der Senkung der Mehrwertsteuer 409€ für den 3900X ausgerufen. Mit der Senkung der Mehrwertsteuer liegt man bei den ausgerufenen 399.-€. Im Angebot müsste man eher bei 379-389€ liegen.


----------



## Ion (2. August 2020)

Verstehe den Deal mit dem 3600XT nicht. Den gibts bei Mindfactory für 10€ weniger. 
Und bei Cyberport steht dann "statt 259€"


----------



## 4thVariety (21. November 2020)

MIndfactory hat plötzlich 3080 lagernd am Samstag Nachmittag





						Suche nach ''rtx 3080'': 107 Treffer | Mindfactory.de
					

Es wurden 107 Artikel gefunden




					www.mindfactory.de
				




Einen Deal würde ich das für 1000€ pro Karte jetzt nicht nennen. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt.


----------



## INU.ID (23. November 2020)

Ich hab sie in den Deals nicht gefunden, aber da es trotzdem gute Angebote sind: Klick

(Sandisk Ultra 2TB SSD für ~120€, Samsung Evo 860 1TB für 86,76€)


----------



## tammer (26. Januar 2021)

https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-xb3-xb253qgxbmiiprzx-um-kx3ee-x07-a2267203.html heute bei Otto gekauft ! 15€ Rabbat als Neukunde. 240Hz IPS Monitor


----------

